# Guinness Buch der Rekorde



## Reducal (25 Juni 2005)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

auf Grund eines dringenden Rekordverdachtes suchte ich bislang vergeblich nach der Kontakt- und Meldemöglichkeit zum *"Guinness Buch der Rekorde"*.
_
Kann mir jemand hilfreich sein?_



			
				OTZ (frei interprätiert) schrieb:
			
		

> Um es kurz zu erklären - vorigen Monat wurde eine *Bachforelle* mit gigantischen Maßen gefangen: 69 cm / 3,5 kg! Gemäß erster Recherchen der Lokalpresse soll es noch nie so ein großes Tier dieser Gattung gegeben haben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juni 2005)

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fotogallery/displayimage.php?album=random&cat=12&pos=-440


> Aus dem Isarkanal bei Erding stammt diese wunderschöne Bachforelle, die der 37jährige W*L* am 24.04.2005 beim spinnen fing.
> Der schöne Fisch brachte bei einer Länge von 67 cm ein Gewicht von 7 Pfund und 370g auf die Waage.


 (wenn ich spinne, fange ich höchstens Ohrfeigen meiner Frau, keine Fische)
http://www.fischerweb.ch/bachforelle.htm


> Weltrekord nach IGFA 36,50 Pfund gefangen im Mai 1992 im Little Red River von Howard L. Collins



--> Die Bachforelle: Der "Fisch des Jahres 2005" http://www.vdsf.de/fishoftheyear/2005.html

Apropos Guinessrekorde: http://www.guellepumpe.de/rekord.html


> Ursprünglich hatten wir ja die Idee, beim ´99er Güllepumpentreffen in Vechta einen Weltrekord aufzustellen: Wir wollten zeigen, dass wir die größte Zahl von Güllepumpen auf einem Foto versammelt hatten. (...)


 (hätte irgendwie auch als letztes Bild in den "Adventskalender" gepasst... Als Treffen der seriösen... nuja...)

Zum Thema Forellen sei Dir (UNTERSTÜTZT BAYRISCHE BANDS!)
http://www.bananafishbones.de/sounds/7/songtext_queen_of_trouts.htm
nahe gelegt...


> THERE IS A QUEEN OF TROUTS IN THE SEA
> MANY MEN HAD TRIED
> BUT THEN SHE CAME TO ME
> OTHER THOUGHTS APPEARED TO ME
> ...


(Lied über jemand, der eine Forelle gefangen und frei gelassen hat - liebste Grüsse nach Tölz!

kann man auch anhören
http://www.bananafishbones.de/sounds/7/07_queenoftrouts-.mp3
beste deutsche Rockband seit "Grobschnitt" 

kann man auch ansehen:
http://www.contnet.de/customers/bfb/bfb_glam.htm
Letzte Woche spielten sie in Hamm - aber zu Hause sind sie unschlagbar...
Am 30.7. ist Hillside www.hillside.de
ok, sind lauter Werbelinks, vielleicht frag ich die Bones, ob sie ein Lied gegen Computerbetrug machen...

apropos "trout" (Forelle) siehe auch:


			
				Roger Waters schrieb:
			
		

> Californian Weirdo: I don't like fish.
> Jim: You are listening to KAOS here in Los Angeles.
> Californian Weirdo: I don't like fish.
> Jim: Yes, we've established that. Ah! Do you have a request?
> ...



Nun zur Bachforelle ("Brook Trout")

zum Stichwort "brook trout" gibt es im Guinessbuch keinen Eintrag (auch nicht "trout")
http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com

(offenbar muss man sich Englisch bewerben:
http://www.tlz.de/osr/osr.rekorde.anmeldung.php


> Wie immer der Rekord auch aussehen mag, wichtig ist, dass der Rekordler sich rechtzeitig in der englischen Stammredaktion bewirbt. Diese zentrale Anlaufstelle ist seit  dem 1. Oktober 2002 weltweit für die Anmeldung, Prüfung und Anerkennung von Rekordversuchen zuständig. Die Experten dort bewerten den Vorschlag  und tauschen sich mit Fachleuten des Gebietes aus, um gegebenenfalls neue Richtlinien aufzustellen. So wird geprüft, ob der Rekordversuch den internationalen Anforderungen entspricht.
> 
> Aufgrund der vielen Bewerbungen vergehen im Durchschnitt acht bis zehn Wochen, bis der Rekordjäger eine Antwort von der Guinness Redaktion erhält. Ein gelungener Versuch wird mit einer Urkunde und einem Eintrag in der Rekord-Datenbank belohnt, aus der die Guinness-Rekorde jährlich neu zusammengestellt werden.
> 
> Die Guinness-Redaktion können Sie in englischer Sprache online erreichen - über die Website http://www.guinessworldrecords.com/.



noch einer will ins Guinessbuch...
http://www.inside-handy.de/news/3260.html


> Ein ganz einmaliger Weg in das Guiness Buch: Ein Inder hat innnerhalb von einem Monat insgesamt 182.689 SMS verschickt. Im kommenden Monat hat er sich ein noch höheres Ziel gesteckt: Insgesamt 300.000 Kurznachrichten will er dann schaffen. "Zuerst habe ich 50.000 Nachrichten versandt, im darauf folgenden Monat 113.000. Meinen neuen Rekord halte ich nun mit 182.689 innerhalb eines Monats. Die dreihundert Tausend SMS pro Monat würden es mir ermöglichen, ins Guinessbuch der Rekorde zu kommen", so der Massenversender D* Sh* in einem Interview.


aber nun kümmern wir uns wieder um die richtig dicken Fische 

ach soooo, das heisst OTZ
www.otz.de


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> aber nun kümmern wir uns wieder um die richtig dicken Fische


Moment noch bitte, bevor der Thread in der Versenkung landet!

Also, meine Frage hier hat sich damit erübrigt  :cry:  





> Weltrekord nach IGFA *36,50 Pfund* gefangen im Mai 1992 im Little Red River von Howard L. Collins
> 
> Schweizerrekord: *16,8 Pfund 86 cm* 1970 Inn bei St. Moritz





			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann man auch anhören
> http://www.bananafishbones.de/sounds/7/07_queenoftrouts-.mp3


... ich stehe voll auf Bananafishbones - gehen wir doch gemeinsam zur nächsten Mucke, ich zahle den Whyski und du das Taxi.     :lol:


_
@ Mods und Heiko,

entschuldigt bitte diese eigennützige Entgleisung. Aber wenn sonst schon nichts wichtigeres geboten ist, wollte ich nur mal eben unsere Google-isten herausfordern.
_


----------

